# Valuation/Ratings Surveyor



## b16kvv (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi there,

My wife and I are looking to move to Canada. We are around 340 years old and have 1 10 year old daughter. She is currently a senior chartered ratings surveyor with the local authority and determines council tax prices on domestic and non domestic properties.

She is rics chartered and would ideally be looking for something along the same lines in Canada but not sure how the taxation system works there and if she could fit rite into it or have to re train.

Would love some advice on this and even if there was a new line of work she could easily fit into with her experience.

Thanks.

K


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps this may be helpful

MPAC - Careers at MPAC


----------

